# Chevy cruze transmission



## Parm (Feb 16, 2021)

Does the transmission of a 1.4 Chevy cruze fit a 1.8 Chevy cruze u got any information i am in same situation plz let me knw


----------



## Pilscy (Mar 17, 2021)

bump


----------

